# NatGeo short on mouthbrooding and how catfish exploit it



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Interesting and informative


----------



## wonivek (May 19, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Interesting and informative


Awsome.

Thanks for that. Anymore?

Wonivek.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Very interesting indeed.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Its an excerpt from Jewel of the Rift, which I believe you can find in its entirety on Youtube.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought that was sad... xD

Isn't there a lizard or something that does the same thing but with birds?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Cruel, sad, yes.

If you're into that though, you can experience this in your own african tank with some synos.

A lot of people actually use surrogate cichlid mothers to breed syno cats in captivity.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Cruel, sad, yes.
> 
> If you're into that though, you can experience this in your own african tank with some synos.
> 
> A lot of people actually use surrogate cichlid mothers to breed syno cats in captivity.


I'd actually love to try and do this but unfortunately I have no space at the moment.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I'd actually love to try and do this but unfortunately I have no space at the moment.


If you like catfish you should check synodontis out one day. They are extremely interesting. Right up there with plecos and corys but less popular for some reason.


----------



## TEEJAY (Jun 10, 2010)

That is a fantastic link

I have seen other shorts by national geographic on cichlids, but not this one! Thanks for that little gem!


----------

